# whats for lunch



## cawb (Aug 14, 2005)

ok i was just wondering what everybody is having for lunch to day i think it would be educational for newbies and for myself as far as comparison..

for my second lunch today i had mashed potatoes and gravy (from KFC), and a six inch chicken sub from subway..and a coca-cola in the can. i know A SODA but i am on a bulking cycle and i have a really high metabalism ,anyways at least i am honest about it .  how about you guys whatcha eaten?


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 14, 2005)

Smoked Salmon And 2 Baked Potatoes


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 14, 2005)

Had Kfc Last Night. Officially Start Eating Right Tommorrow. I Just Dont Have The Discipline To Do It When Im Not In The Gym


----------



## TexasCreed (Aug 14, 2005)

i had pizza.  im off cycle, and havent went to the store since i moved down here.


----------



## Little Man (Aug 14, 2005)

spaghetti and meatballs in a can... hehe about 500 calories. 8 ounces of orange juice then im goin to the gym


----------



## Blackbird (Aug 14, 2005)

roast beef, 600 cal,30g protein shake.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 15, 2005)

6 eggs, 2 pieces of wheat toast and 1/2 pound of BEEF.  Just started cycle today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Look out PIN, here I come!


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 19, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Had Kfc Last Night. Officially Start Eating Right Tommorrow. I Just Dont Have The Discipline To Do It When Im Not In The Gym


I hate to hear that from a sergeant.


----------



## max lift (Aug 19, 2005)

well it was 2 individual size pizzas from bosten pizza for the low price of 5.25 each (I know shoulda stuffed 3 down)


----------

